# [INFO] Gentoo in 250 MB possibile?

## maranik

Vorrei fare entrare Gentoo sulla mia chiavetta USB in modo da usarla al boot del mio iBook senza dover toccare l'hd. E' possibile fare entrare gentoo senza X e cose particolari in 250 MB? 

Insomma la mia idea e' fattibile o pura follia?   :Very Happy: 

Grazie.

----------

## koma

[   ] install-ppc-minimal-2004.3.iso       30-Oct-2004 05:58  97.8M  

Credo che se lo vuoi usare come live cd ci possa stare dentro  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

secondo me e' fattibilissimo... basta levare i distfiles e magari evitare di installare cose superflue (tipo links e le librerie che utlizza)

----------

## lavish

250 mb?   :Shocked:   Hai voglia!!! Ci fai stare anche nwn completo! (vabbe' nn esageriamo lol) 

Cmq sono + che suff per un OS che vada bene a te. Compilati bene il kernel in modo da nn avere i millemila moduli superflui

----------

## Cazzantonio

devi togliere anche /usr/portage, oppure usare un fs compresso (c'è un howto per questo nei post utilissimi mi pare)

ti consiglio inoltre caldamente di montare /tmp, /var/tmp e /proc su ramfs perchè

a) non hai tutto questo spazio da sprecare

b) il numero di cicli scrittura che puoi fare su una memoria flash come quelle della chiavetta, anche se alto, non è infinito (di sicuro molto inferiore a quello ni un normale hd), pertanto conviene scrivere tutti i file temporanei e/o frequentemente modificati altrove (sulla ram appunto)

P.S.

Se ci rieci fai un howto per noi... penso piacerebbe a molti   :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

Dovresti riuscire, senza portage (comprimilo e mettilo da parte, al limite), senza doc e, sopratutto, senza i sorgenti del kernel.

Il tutto magari compresso con squashfs o cramfs

----------

## Dhaki

Guarda, penso che potresti dare un occhio a questo  :Wink: 

----------

## maranik

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> Guarda, penso che potresti dare un occhio a questo

 

C'e' un problema di fondo nel fare quello che c'e' scritto in quel thread, io non posso compilare i pacchetti. Perche' ho un x86 e un ppc quindi i pacchetti compilati non funzionerebbero.

Invece se usassi un livecd per ppc come faccio a sapere se ci sono i moduli per usb-storage scsi-dmod etc? Una volta trovato un livecd con questi moduli posso montare il pendrive e usarlo con chroot, o sbaglio? 

Solo che secondo me qui' sorgerebbe il problema del portage tree e dei sorgenti del kernel che secondo me non ci entrano sul pendrive. Ma come vi ho detto non ho dove compilarli se non sul pendrive attaccato all'ibook, visto che ho un x86 e non voglio toccare l'hd dell'ibook.

Che fare? rinuncio? Forse sono troppo pochi 250 MB per fare tutto compilando. Ma come gia' detto non posso usare i binari, soprattutto per il kernel. A meno che qualcuno che abbia un G4 me ne compili uno ad hoc e me lo mandi. Forse cosi' funzionerebbe. Boh ditemi voi please.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *maranik wrote:*   

> Solo che secondo me qui' sorgerebbe il problema del portage tree e dei sorgenti del kernel che secondo me non ci entrano sul pendrive. 

 

Infatti il portage tree tiene su 300MB e dubito che riusciresti a fare un installazione anche riuscendo a comprimerlo vi sto che poi i sorgenti li mette in distfiles e li scompatta in /var/tmp/portage

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

inoltre puoi togliere

```
/usr/portage

/var/tmp/*

/tmp/*

/usr/info/*

/usr/doc/*

/usr/share/info

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/man

/usr/src
```

caldamente consigliato l'uso di squashfs.

altre cose da non dimenticare (magari falle prima)

```
quickpkg gcc portage

mv /usr/portage/packages/All/* /mnt/altrove

emerge -C gcc portage

```

CFLAGS necessarie al tuo caso:

```
-Os -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -momit-leaf-frame-pointer
```

auguri.[/code]

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Quote:*   

> C'e' un poblema di fondo: non ho dove compilare i pacchetti se non sull'ibook in questione.

 

questo e' facilmente risolvibile: fai una dir tipo /mnt/test, scompatti uno stage1 li dentro, ti chrooti e fai l'installazione come se fosse il tuo hd (SENZA la parte grub)

----------

## maranik

 *Quote:*   

> questo e' facilmente risolvibile: fai una dir tipo /mnt/test

 

La faccio sul pendrive? Il problema e' lo spazio. Argh potevo prendere quella da 512   :Confused:   Cmq e' un esperimento, vediamo se riusciamo a farlo funzionare. Grazie per il supporto!

La comunita' Gentoo e' grandiosa!!!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

no lo fai sul tuo hd, sulla penna ci starri solo il prodotto finito.

----------

## maranik

Si ma come lo compilo vista la differente architettura?

----------

## TwoMinds

...forse le USE cross e multitarget per le binutils e gcc possono esserti utili per questa cross compilazione...

----------

## maranik

Azz che schifo l'ignoranza, mi scuso con tutti, non sapevo si potesse fare il cross-compiling. A questo punto compilo tutto sul mio pentium4 e poi creo il livecd come suggeritomi prima. 

Grazie gente.

----------

## xchris

ok inserisco un messaggio spammatorio  :Laughing: 

usando unclepine puoi rimuovere i pacchetti non necessari.

Mi spiego meglio.

Su una chiave USB il 99% delle volte andra' un sistema morto....cioe' non + in grado di dare emerge quindi conviene togliere i pacchetti usati solo per la compilazione e lasciare solo quelli utili a run-time.

SE e DICO SE gli ebuild non sono stati fatti con i piedi e' sufficiente considerare solo i file RDEPEND e PDEPEND quindi...

unclepine -u -su -m -pd (cosi' escludiamo i file DEPEND)

dovresti trovare qualche pacchetto non + necessario  :Smile:  (a runtime)

ciao

----------

## Benve

Non ho letto tutto il post ma forse questo centra qualcosa:

http://www.encryptec.net/flashlinux/

ciao

----------

## maranik

Flashlinux non e' solo per x86?

----------

## morbo84

Ciao. Sono un nuovo utente gentoo o comunque sto tentando di diventarlo installando gentoo da un dvd universale 2005.0 sul mio nuovo disco esterno. Ho già partizionato il disco (sda5 ext2 per il boot, sda6 swap, sda7 reiser per la home, sda8 reiser per la root). Ho compilato il kernel ed in teoria tutto dovrebbe essere pronto per bootare ma invece quando gli dico di caricarmi gentoo il computer si blocca e rimane uno schermo nero con un trattino lampeggiante in basso a sinistra. Aiutatemi per favore, se possibile rispondendendomi in termini di lilo... grazie

----------

## randomaze

Direi che devi dare un occhiata a questo thread

P.S. Siccome abbiamo già un thread simile a questo nel forum italiano procedo con un bel merge.

----------

